# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Kalasataman metroasema

## kuukanko

> Mielenkiintoista on myös se, milloin Sompasaaren asemaa aletaan tehdä.


Tarkoitatko Kalasataman asemaa? Se on jo rakenteilla ja sen on tarkoitus valmistua 2007 alkuun mennessä. Ensi kesänä metron liikenne joudutaan todennäköisesti katkaisemaan kokonaan joksikin aikaa rakennustöiden takia.

----------


## Saaresi

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Saaresi
> 
> Mielenkiintoista on myös se, milloin Sompasaaren asemaa aletaan tehdä.
> 
> 
> Tarkoitatko Kalasataman asemaa? Se on jo rakenteilla ja sen on tarkoitus valmistua 2007 alkuun mennessä. Ensi kesänä metron liikenne joudutaan todennäköisesti katkaisemaan kokonaan joksikin aikaa rakennustöiden takia.


Kalasataman asemaa tarkoitin.  :Wink:  Saa nähdä miten käy...Mielenkiintoista kuvausaikaa jälleen odoteltavissa.

----------


## Markku K

> Tarkoitatko Kalasataman asemaa? Se on jo rakenteilla ja sen on tarkoitus valmistua 2007 alkuun mennessä. Ensi kesänä metron liikenne joudutaan todennäköisesti katkaisemaan kokonaan joksikin aikaa rakennustöiden takia.


Kalasataman työmaa ei aiheuta liikennekatkoa, tai sanotaanko että ainakaan semmoista ei ole suunniteltu.   :Wink:  
Kulosaaren merisiltatyömaa ei myöskään aiheuta katkoksia, vaan korjaus on jaettu kolmelle kesälle. 2006 korjataan sillan reuna-alueet, 2007 pohjoisen raiteen puoli ja 2008 eteläisen raiteen puoli. 2007 ja 2008 siis liikennöidään keskikesällä yhdenraiteen liikenteenä välillä Kalasatama (KA)  Kulosaari (KS).

----------


## otto s

Ensimmäiset lähtöajat ovat kalasatamasta klo 6.36 (Mellunmäestä) ja 6.40 (Ruoholahdesta).

----------


## vko

> Ensimmäiset lähtöajat ovat kalasatamasta klo 6.36 (Mellunmäestä) ja 6.40 (Ruoholahdesta).


Jos meinaa antaa tietoa tietona, kannattaa varmasti antaa oikeaa tietoa. Kuten sinua jo toisessa ketjussa korjattiin, Kalasataman ensimmäinen matkustajia kuljettava metro lähtee Itäkeskuksesta kello 6.22, joka on Kalasatamassa noin 6.30.

----------


## otto s

> Jos meinaa antaa tietoa tietona, kannattaa varmasti antaa oikeaa tietoa. Kuten sinua jo toisessa ketjussa korjattiin, Kalasataman ensimmäinen matkustajia kuljettava metro lähtee Itäkeskuksesta kello 6.22, joka on Kalasatamassa noin 6.30.


Niimpä näkyy,katsoin Mellunmäestä/Vuosaaresta lähteviä metroja...
Eli korjattuna 6.30 (Itiksestä) ja 6.36 (Mellunmäestä)ja Ruoholahdesta 6.40.

----------


## Compact

1.1.2007 avattiin Kalasataman asema.

Kyseinen asema esiintyi jo 1970-luvun alun koejunien M1-M6 reittikaavioissa, eli kesti noin 35 vuotta ennen kuin kartasta tuli totta siltä kohtaa!

----------


## trumanb

Lisäsinpä pienen kuvakollaasin Kalasatamasta omille sivuilleni:
http://trumanb.net/?Muutoksia:Tammik....1.2007_alkaen

----------


## hani

Kaikin puolin hyvin toteutetulta tuo Kalasatama vaikutti, kun siellä tänään poikkesin. Helsingin kaunein metroasema, mutta niin tietysti pitääkin myös arkkitehtuurin vuosien mittaan kehittyessä.

Ihmetystä herätti, että vielä tänään siellä ei ollut laitureilla näyttöjä, josta olisi voinut katsoa junan saapumiseen kuluvaa aikaa tai junan kohdetta.

Lisäksi ainakin 200-sarjan junassa ei tullut kuulutusta Kalasatamalle saavuttaessa, eikä siitä myöskään ollut mainintaa vaunun sisäisessä näytössä. Sörnäisistä lähdettäessä näytössä luki edelleen koko matkan Kalasatamalle asti Kulosaari.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ihmetystä herätti, että vielä tänään siellä ei ollut laitureilla näyttöjä, josta olisi voinut katsoa junan saapumiseen kuluvaa aikaa tai junan kohdetta.


Eikä tulekaan ennen metron automatisointia, koska nykyisen näyttöjärjestelmän valmistus on lopetettu eikä siihen saa enää laajennuksia.

----------


## risukasa

> Lisäksi ainakin 200-sarjan junassa ei tullut kuulutusta Kalasatamalle saavuttaessa, eikä siitä myöskään ollut mainintaa vaunun sisäisessä näytössä. Sörnäisistä lähdettäessä näytössä luki edelleen koko matkan Kalasatamalle asti Kulosaari.


Myöskään M100-juna ei tuntenut asemaa. En kyllä enää osaa olla varma, tuliko siitä kuitenkin kuulutus vai ei. Tätä se uutuuden jännitys on. Lisäksi ensimmäinen juna Itiksestä oli vielä ennen Siilitietä menevinään Meltsiin päin.

----------


## Anttihav

Itse matkustin uusimattomalla M100:lla iltapäivällä neljän aikoihin CRS:ltä Kalasatamaan ja kyllä ainakin siinä kuulutukset toimivat kuten pitääkin, eli siis myös tuo Kalasatama kuulutettiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyseinen asema esiintyi jo 1970-luvun alun koejunien M1-M6 reittikaavioissa, eli kesti noin 35 vuotta ennen kuin kartasta tuli totta siltä kohtaa!


Ja kartan Roihupelto puuttuu edelleen! Kunhan kaikki tarpeelliset pysäkit lisätään, niin sittenhän tuo metro onkin kuten pitääkin eli siitä tulee ratikka - paitsi hinnaltaan.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikä tulekaan ennen metron automatisointia, koska nykyisen näyttöjärjestelmän valmistus on lopetettu eikä siihen saa enää laajennuksia.


Laiturinäyttöjärjestelmiä saa maailmalta kyllä huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin 70 miljoonalla eurolla. Mutta kaikenlaisia selityksiähän sitä täytyy hullutuksille keksiä. Ja meillä vielä uskotaan niihin!

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Laiturinäyttöjärjestelmiä saa maailmalta kyllä huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin 70 miljoonalla eurolla. Mutta kaikenlaisia selityksiähän sitä täytyy hullutuksille keksiä. Ja meillä vielä uskotaan niihin!


Todellakin! Kyllä Kalasatamaan tarvittavat kaksi laiturinäyttöä saisi jos vain operaattori niin tahtoisi. On turhaa väittää, että se on mahdollista vasta automatisoinnin jälkeen. Eikai metrorautatiellä edes ole kiinnostustakaan tällaista mitätöntä seikkaa kohtaan. Junia tulee peräjälkeen ja onhan vaununnokalla teksti minne se menee. Nyt keskitytään Itä-Espoon ratasuunnitteluun!

----------


## juhanahi

> Todellakin! Kyllä Kalasatamaan tarvittavat kaksi laiturinäyttöä saisi jos vain operaattori niin tahtoisi. On turhaa väittää, että se on mahdollista vasta automatisoinnin jälkeen


Kyllä ja ei. Aikataulunäytöt voisi saadakin, mutta laiturinäyttöjen, jotka pystyisivät sopeuttamaan näyttämäänsä todelliseen tilanteeseen, saaminen Kalasatamaan on melkoisen hankalaa ja erittäin kallista.

Ongelman aiheuttaa käytönohjausjärjestelmä, jonka kautta normaalisti käytetään asetinlaitteita, ja joka normaalitilanteessa myös tekee junille kulkuteitä automaattisesti, sekä ohjaa myös matkustajainformaatiolaitteita (pl. "kylmät aikataulunäytöt"), joka on auttamattomasti vanhentunutta tekniikkaa. Sen päivitettävyys on erittäin huonoa ja varsinkin kallista, ja laajentaminen (Länsimetro) on käytännössä mahdotonta. Jo pienenpienten muutosten tekeminen vaikkapa vain valvomon ohjauskuviin olisi tajuttoman kallista.

Ollaan kiistattomasti tultu tilanteeseen, jossa käytönohjausjärjetelmä täytyy uusia. On kokonaan eri (topikin) asia, että ollaan päädytty toteuttamaan muutaman vuosikymmenen takainen idea, automaattimetro. Mutta, koska nykyisestä järjestelmästä ollaan pääsemässä eroon niin pian kuin mahdollista, ei liene järkeä käyttää suuria summia sen päivittämiseen sinänsä kuitenkin kosmeettisilla lisäyksillä.

----------


## trumanb

> Sörnäisistä lähdettäessä näytössä luki edelleen koko matkan Kalasatamalle asti Kulosaari.


Tänäänkin luki Sörnäisten jälkeen Kulosaari, ja Kalasataman jälkeen aina Herttoniemeen asti luki Herttoniemi.

----------


## Hape

Tänään kuulin 100-sarjan junassa kuulutuksen 'Kalasatama' ennen asemaa. Eilen (uudenvuodenpäivänä) ei vielä tekstinäyttö tuntenut uutta asemaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään kuulin 100-sarjan junassa kuulutuksen 'Kalasatama' ennen asemaa. Eilen (uudenvuodenpäivänä) ei vielä tekstinäyttö tuntenut uutta asemaa.


Väittäisin, että tässä asiassa on esiintynyt eroavaisuuksia sen mukaan, onko kyseessä ollut saneeraamaton M100 tai nk. Info-juna. Ainakin eilen (1.1.) vaikutti kovasti siltä.

----------


## a__m

Ja näin päivän Helsingin sanomissa:

"Aseman avasi virallisesti käyttöön kaupunginjohtaja Jussi Pajunen. Hän totesi metroaseman avaamisen olevan uuden lähtölaukauksen metroliikenteen kehittämiselle. Asema sijoittuu metroliikenteen solmukohtaan, josta haarautumaan on suunniteltu Hermannin rata."

----------


## petteri

Tarkoitetaankohan  "Hermannin radalla" tuossa uutta ratikkalinjaa. Vai Pasilaan menevää raidetta?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tarkoitetaankohan  "Hermannin radalla" tuossa uutta ratikkalinjaa. Vai Pasilaan menevää raidetta?


Miksei molempia?  :Smile:

----------

